# Abandoned Bus Depot. in Fyzabad, Trinidad, West Indies



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Abandoned Bus Depot. in Fyzabad, Trinidad, West Indies*

Located in the south west of Trinidad, came across this old Bus Depot. Managed to find it again on the way back, and stopped off for a mooch around. Was a HOT day, but the sunburn was worth it! 
A nice relaxed look-see -including a couple of nice old Leyland Buses, amongst others!

Enjoy.....















































































Thanks for looking 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## TK421 (Feb 3, 2009)

That is superb! Loads of old Leyland buses, really great find that. They look like they have been there for a while also. Great report mate!


----------



## Neosea (Feb 3, 2009)

Interesting mix of British and American buses


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 3, 2009)

The red one looks like an old American school bus.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 3, 2009)

Richard Davies said:


> The red one looks like an old American school bus.



I was thinking the same, RD.  They all look very old. Interesting find, Lb.


----------



## MaBs (Feb 4, 2009)

That’s certainly not something you see everyday. It is weird the mix of busses, they look completely un-vandalised not something you would see in Blighty they would be a wreck by now! Interesting pictures!


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 4, 2009)

Ah yes. I know this place, I've been past it quite a few times as my husband-in-law is from Fyzabad. As far as buses go, this is somewhat common sight in Trinidad. The main PTSC depot in Port-of-Spain used to be chock full of old buses. I think that the depots in San Fernando, Sangre Grande and Arima have areas where the old buses are just parked up and usually canabalised for parts. 

Nice pics LB. There are all sorts of sites in Trinidad, usually in the south, that are worth a look. You just have to drive around off the beaten path to find them


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for ya comments. 

I'm guessing that the mix of English / American buses is because T & T used to be under British rule until 1964?

TRINIPAUL, thanks for that info. I had considered wandering onto a few of the back roads, but decided that probably wouldn't be such a good idea (most such roads have no sign posts!), and I didn't fancy the prospect of getting lost! 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 4, 2009)

You can't get THAT lost in T+T, just keep going and you'll find a road that leads to somewhere  besides, that's half the fun


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 10, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> You can't get THAT lost in T+T, just keep going and you'll find a road that leads to somewhere  besides, that's half the fun



That's fine if you're good at avoiding the pot holes (mini-craters) in the roads!


----------

